# Rally II wheels



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

Anybody have any luck at reconditioning their rally II wheels. Wondering if there is a secret to getting them back looking like new. Mine just seem old and dirty with just a dash of rust. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

You can sand blast them and repaint, Eastwood has the argent silver etc. and there are stencil kits like this one here.

Pontiac GTO Rally II Wheel Paint Stencil Kit for 15? Rim | eBay


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Goat Roper said:


> You can sand blast them and repaint, Eastwood has the argent silver etc. and there are stencil kits like this one here.
> 
> Pontiac GTO Rally II Wheel Paint Stencil Kit for 15? Rim | eBay


Exactly what I did 15 years ago. Found a set of 15's at a swap meet. Had them sandblasted and primed. Used a kit from Ames I think. Holding up very well after all these years.

pjw1967's Garage :: "Plain Jane"


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

Start with a decent wheel or set of wheels (good lug holes and good rims) have them "media blasted," then have them *Powder Coated*. Sure, Powder Coating is more expensive then DIY painting, but Powder Coating lasts a whole lot longer than painting does.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Sure can alanmay0, here's how I did mine.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/dans-69-restore-tale-53945/index20.html


----------

